# Simpson 4200psi pressure washer witth chem injecter



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Ok Its says I can run a 10 to 1 ratio. Problem is I need to not kill the plants using HD80. What about the windows? Normally I just use a backpack sprayer but Aint nobody got time for that. Any tips would be great.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Pre-wet surrounding areas & plants, wet during, & thoroughly rinse after. Adjacent metal or painted areas can be problematic, but less so when D'sing HD80. 

FYI, the amount of time you save D'sing HD80 could be easily lost with a weak mix, especially when trying to strip acrylic stains. Might wanna research boosting the HD80 with a butyl cellulosive if you're having difficulties.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

My test samples I did with spray bottle and a scrub brush came out great. I think its cwf on pine half log siding. I just promoted one of my workers to run an out of town job. If there is any decent videos let me know and I will send them to him. I guess my main concern is that the mix will be too hot.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

If your test sample chem was diluted at 15:1 Performed on a vertical surface that gets no sun), you should be okay to downstream. Have your guys brush a layer of stripper onto any areas about 2' from the house (starting where deck boards meet the house). Then wet the hell out of the windows, doors and frames. The hand brushed line of stripper prevents issues of the stripper getting overly diluted underneath the windows/doors.

With that low of a flowing machine and a properly rated downstreamer for it, you should get a strong ratio though 10% may be a stretch. If you are taking off an oil, it should melt right off. If it's an acrylic/waterborne, downstreaming is a waste of time


----------

